# Go Keyboarding - Enter Key



## sydmuff43 (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone else have this problem with their Lg Phoenix. I use the Go Keyboarding app on my phone and i use my regular messaging app, but when i try to text and i push the enter key, it sends the message instead of making a indent. If you've solved this problem please let me know.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

If it doesn't happen with the stock keyboard, it's a setting with the GO Keyboard. I would check the settings for that specific keyboard. Should be in Menu > Keyboards > Go Keyboard Settings.


----------

